# EPAK Videos Recommendations



## Zoran (Apr 28, 2006)

Any recommendations for EPAK videos. Looking for a decent set of vids for the forms, sets and techs of the system. 

P.S.
Before someone suggests learning EPAK from an instructor, please don't. I am more interested in just expanding my knowledge and MA vid library, not interested in switching over or rank.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 28, 2006)

Zoran said:
			
		

> Any recommendations for EPAK videos. Looking for a decent set of vids for the forms, sets and techs of the system.
> 
> P.S.
> Before someone suggests learning EPAK from an instructor, please don't. I am more interested in just expanding my knowledge and MA vid library, not interested in switching over or rank.


 
A kenpo oldster and I were talking vids not too far back. He recommends Mr. Planas' for the forms, and Tabatabai's for the techniques. I haven't seen either, but I trust his judgement; he has bought, and reviewed all of them (ongoing hobby?), and those are his recommendations. 

I hope to see them someday.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you very much for your insight, Dave!

I am also looking at a set of EPAK DVD's.  I'm not looking for a belt or anything from them...I just have this annoying habit of not remembering class material and then practicing them wrong.  Plus, I work in an environment where I can shut the door to my office, play a DVD, and hash through techniques without anyone caring.  

There aren't many choices out there...but they are pricey.  Personally, I'd be interested in collecting as many opinions as possible before I commit to the purchase.   

Did the person that you were talking with mention why Mr. Tabatabai's videos are recommended?  I'm just curious.


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2006)

Zoran said:
			
		

> Any recommendations for EPAK videos. Looking for a decent set of vids for the forms, sets and techs of the system.
> 
> P.S.
> Before someone suggests learning EPAK from an instructor, please don't. I am more interested in just expanding my knowledge and MA vid library, not interested in switching over or rank.


 
I've only seen a few that were put out by Tatum, so until I see others, I'd have to suggest his.

Mike


----------



## Zoran (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I will keep the Planas and Tabatabai in mind. 

MJS,

What did you think of the Tatum vids?


----------



## MJS (Apr 29, 2006)

Zoran said:
			
		

> MJS,
> 
> What did you think of the Tatum vids?


 
I've only seen the Mass Attack, Form 6 and a few of the tech. videos.  IMO, good camera angles, good explaination and breakdown of the material.  

I would be interested in checking out some of the others that were suggested.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 29, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your insight, Dave!
> 
> I am also looking at a set of EPAK DVD's. I'm not looking for a belt or anything from them...I just have this annoying habit of not remembering class material and then practicing them wrong. Plus, I work in an environment where I can shut the door to my office, play a DVD, and hash through techniques without anyone caring.
> 
> ...


 
This gentleman was a long-time personal student of Mr. Parkers (no, I'm not talking about Doc for those of you who know I run with him when I can). He stressed Tabatabais for accessibility to information around details on the basics. Example: In that conversation, while discussing another video series, it was pointed out that one takes place in a medium that prevents you from being able to see and appreciate the footwork and stancework that's going on, and is imperative to technical excellence. By contrast, these were made plainly available in the Tabatabai series.

Small differences matter, and aparently there are enough good ones in TBTB's series to make a noteworthy difference in the observations of one of the guys "who was there".

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 29, 2006)

Kwe Hello, I see in the latest Century Fitness catalog some American Kenpo DVD's many of them $9.99, there's some by the mentioned Mr. Tabatai(spelling is wrong I fear) and others Yellow thru 3rd Degree Black Belt depending on the person whos on the Disc.

I bought Adrian Roman's Forms DVD, it gives Short Form 1 thru Long form 3 for American Kenpo. Other than soft Video I can't complain in fact bidding on his complete system on Ebay from Yellow to First Degree Black Belt, $89 opening Bid and he's got 10 listed and so far only 3 bidders.

I'm not worried about being outbid, I imagine since he produced them himself  if more bidders than sets happens he'll email a second chance offer.
If that does happen still no big deal, I'm guessing he will list more in the near future eh or I'll just buy the recommended ones from Century fitness ;-)

I'd like to support him tho as he's a fellow NDN 

Skenne Peace


----------



## Carol (Apr 29, 2006)

Kwiter said:
			
		

> Kwe Hello, I see in the latest Century Fitness catalog some American Kenpo DVD's many of them $9.99, there's some by the mentioned Mr. Tabatai(spelling is wrong I fear) and others Yellow thru 3rd Degree Black Belt depending on the person whos on the Disc.
> 
> I bought Adrian Roman's Forms DVD, it gives Short Form 1 thru Long form 3 for American Kenpo. Other than soft Video I can't complain in fact bidding on his complete system on Ebay from Yellow to First Degree Black Belt, $89 opening Bid and he's got 10 listed and so far only 3 bidders.
> 
> ...


 
Kwe to you, Kwiter!

I appreciate hearing your thoughts.  The responses that have been posted are a bit more diverse than I expected, and that absolutely thrills me.  

I too would be interested in seeing some of Mr. Roman's videos someday.  His charm alone is enough to pique my curiosity.  

Skennen :asian:


----------



## Carol (Apr 29, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> This gentleman was a long-time personal student of Mr. Parkers (no, I'm not talking about Doc for those of you who know I run with him when I can). He stressed Tabatabais for accessibility to information around details on the basics. Example: In that conversation, while discussing another video series, it was pointed out that one takes place in a medium that prevents you from being able to see and appreciate the footwork and stancework that's going on, and is imperative to technical excellence. By contrast, these were made plainly available in the Tabatabai series.
> 
> Small differences matter, and aparently there are enough good ones in TBTB's series to make a noteworthy difference in the observations of one of the guys "who was there".
> 
> ...


 
Dave,

That is exactly the sort of information that I was hoping to uncover.  Small differences do matter, and I deeply appreciate you drilling down past the "they are really good" level and sharing your insight, as well as the insight of those that you have come across.  

Thank you so much!


Resepectfully,

Carol


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 29, 2006)

Depends on the forms...

I own severeal DVD's from different instructors.  I find Master Tatum's to be the better when it comes to the higher level forms.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Apr 29, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Depends on the forms...
> 
> I own severeal DVD's from different instructors. I find Master Tatum's to be the better when it comes to the higher level forms.


 
I own several of Master Tatum's videos and i concur that he "translates" the higher level forms very effectively.  I especially like the applications he demonstrates on Forms 4, 5 & 6.

Peace,

Donna :ultracool


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 29, 2006)

I like Tabatabai's series a lot.  He has a very good way of explaining techniques, plus he fills in gaps.  For example, he will break down the technique and go into detail as to why a block will be used and how a particular block can be used as a strike or has a hidden strike somewhere.  Stuff that for example, any average student may not understand.  His video series really enhanced my learning, and thus, I'd recommend those to any Kenpoist.


----------



## Zoran (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks to all for the recommendations!

Looks like it may between Tatum and Tabatabai. I think one of my friends has some of the Tatum vids, I may borrow his to check them out.


----------



## phlaw (May 1, 2006)

Larry Tatum has the best videos I have seen.


----------



## rudy fox (May 1, 2006)

You cannot go wrong with anything by Huk Planas or Lee Wedlake.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 3, 2006)

I suggest the Kenpo 2000 vids.


----------



## Carol (May 3, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> I suggest the Kenpo 2000 vids.


 
Not familiar with them.  What are they?   What do you like about them?


----------



## Zoran (May 3, 2006)

rudy fox said:
			
		

> You cannot go wrong with anything by Huk Planas or Lee Wedlake.



Lee Wedlake was my first Kenpo instructor back in 1981. Good instructor and good person.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (May 13, 2006)

I found the Tatum Technique Series to be very helpful as a review in conjunction with taking lessons.  To me, the dvd set was worth the price as outstanding reference material.

I also enjoyed Tatum's When Kenpo Strikes Set that I purchased at Century MA, again top notch.

Non-Kenpo related dvds that were helpful to me were: Emil Farkas' Combat Ju-Jutsu, Michael Ibarra's Aiki-JuJutsu, and Robert Liedke's Safe Escape Aikido.

If I could only purchase one Kenpo series, the Tatum series would be my choice.


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 14, 2006)

I had bought the Tracy's versus Parker Kenpo DVD from the Lamkins @ arnis.org. Not an instructional video by any means, but supposed to be a vehicle to showcase the differences between the systems. Seeing that video, I can understand why Kenpo is the new whipping boy on the block.


----------



## MNBrynn (May 15, 2006)

I have seen lots of forms videos...I really like Lamkin videos.  (American Kenpo Legacy Assoc.)

http://www.arnis.org/index.htm

Just like all American Kenpo schools...explains not only the how to do, but also the why we do.  At the end of each lesson he also goes through the "what if's."


----------



## KenpoVzla (May 16, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> I like Tabatabai's series a lot.  He has a very good way of explaining techniques, plus he fills in gaps.  For example, he will break down the technique and go into detail as to why a block will be used and how a particular block can be used as a strike or has a hidden strike somewhere.  Stuff that for example, any average student may not understand.  His video series really enhanced my learning, and thus, I'd recommend those to any Kenpoist.



I find Larry Tatum's explanations much better and in depth than Tabatabai.

I'd say for forms.

Larry Tatum's

for Self-defense techniques.

Larry Tatum
Jody Sasaki

and Richard Planas videos are always good of course, just because there's SO much information on them!


----------

